# Eastern traildigger 24 questions



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Im looking at getting an eastern traildigger 24. I have a few questions I would like answered first though.

1.)I weigh 185 pounds, and for the most part im a smooth rider, but we all land hard sometimes. Will it hold up to those hard hits, or 4-5 foot drops to flat?

2.)I HATE riding 20 inch bmx bikes. I like the handling but they just feel too small for me since im used to my xc hardtail. How much bigger is the traildigger 24 than a standard bmx bike? How about compared to a standard dj bike...lets say a P1?

3.) not that I would want to ,but im just wondering...could I put a suspension fork on it someday? or would the crown not clear the downtube?

heres s link to the bike:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R03-Eastern+Traildigger+24+Bike+09.aspx

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Destin.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like you need to test ride one.

_*Eastern Traildigger 24: *Hi-tensile steel frame with chromoly top and down tube, integrated seatpost clamp, integrated headset, 1-1/8" chromoly fork with tapered legs, frontload alloy stem, 2-pc bars, Eastern Skull grips, Tektro brake and lever, Eastern Shaft 3-pc cranks with sealed Mid BB, 25T chainwheel, 14mm cassette hub with 10T driver, 3/8" front hub, 36H alloy rims, Eastern Pinner seat and Eastern plastic pedals. 21.6" Toptube._

For $339 complete at Dan's, you could try it out for a while then sell it again if you don't like it.

Also for $339 you can't expect it to be bombproof. It is not a full chromoly frame. Probably hold up anyway, but no guarantees. Overall it's a rad complete 24".

No, you cannot put a suspension fork on it. If that's your goal you need a bike that has a frame designed to accomodate the added height of a suspension fork. E.g. DMR Drone.

If you want a bargain dirt jumper, you could also consider the Comencal Absolut MAX MAX
http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/commencal-max-max-09-complete-bike-long-fuchsia.html, which you CAN upgrade to suspension fork later.

DK Asterik, Mongoose Ritual, and Haro Thread are also good entry-level DJ bikes....


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

if youl ike eastern, they make a 26 full rigid traildigger that's pretty affordable, and the thunderbird isn't super pricey


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. The frame, fork, and handlebars have a lifetime warranty so im guessing they are pretty durable, and if they arent...its covered under the warranty. I just ordered the traildigger 24 lastnight, it should be here in 2 weeks at the latest. I think I can get used to the rigid fork, but its gonna take some time. Im thinking I might wanna find some sort of bashguard to put on it, but i cant figure out how it would go on, because the cranks dont have a spider. Do they make one that will work?

Edit: I dont know crap about bmx parts...im a mountain biker lol


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

probably too late for my 2-cents, but I'm also an XC rider that wanted to play around with a more bmx geometry bike. I picked up a 24" BMX cruiser a few years ago and while I had a little fun on it, it was just too difficult of an adjustment for me. Its been sitting in my basement collecting dust for the last couple of years. A 26" DJ-style bike with a short-travel suspension fork is a much easier transition (I picked up a haro thread the next year).


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I was originally looking for something more like that, but it Simply wasn't in the budget. Plus the geometry on this eastern isn't like other bmx cruisers...and I've ridden my cousins Santa Cruz jackal that's set up rigid and it wasn't bad. I just figured for the money it was worth trying it out. I'll be sure to let you guys know how it goes when it gets here


----------

